
Explainable Artificial Intelligence (XAI) - abhikandoi2000
http://www.darpa.mil/program/explainable-artificial-intelligence
======
pttrsmrt
_(...) if future warfighters are to understand, appropriately trust, and
effectively manage an emerging generation of artificially intelligent machine
partners._

There's something eerie about the sound of that.

~~~
kartikkumar
Absolutely agree. Eerie particularly because of the lack of mention of ethical
considerations in the same breath.

~~~
maxander
To be fair, they weren't _necessarily_ talking about robo-soldiers there. AI
parters could just as easily be benign things like a logistics management
system, or the control software for the squad's BigDog, or the pervasive data-
mining surveillance program sucking up every private detail of an enemy or
friendly populace.

------
nl
Seems relevant: [https://www.oreilly.com/learning/introduction-to-local-
inter...](https://www.oreilly.com/learning/introduction-to-local-
interpretable-model-agnostic-explanations-lime?twitter=@bigdata)

------
vog
This seems to be closely related to the current development in mathematics /
computer science regarding automatic proof systems:

It is no longer sufficient that the resulting formula or statement is correct.
It is also important that the derivation of the result is returned as well, so
that correctness can be checked through other means, e.g. humans or
different/simpler programs.

